# Don't know if anyone cares but....



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I do think that BaWaaJige will be ready for the upland test next month. We had training this past saturday. I was worried as he has been doing well with just the three of us and on our land or the neighbors land. I didnt know how he would do with all the guys and other dogs around. I kept him on a long line ( his heeling is 90% better but thought it wsa wise). He was steady on the walk up wasnt too crazy about the bird it was frozen. He had to be a alittle social butterfly and greet everyone with his bird. Then we got down to business.

We each had 2 chuckers to flush ( the chuckers were not complying it was cold and they didnt flush too easy). BaWaaJige quartered like a pro caught scent of his bird got it flushed darn bird went over the top us and back towards the group. No shot. The bird landed in the brush Jige looked at me and took off to flush again. He found the scent and flushed again. Bird went straight over the head of the gunner lol. Smart bird. Again it landed about 20ft from us so again Jige flushed it out. This time the bird went straight into the group standing on the side lines. Poor BaWaaJige had to give up on that bird. We went back to find the other bird Jige caught scent right away but had troubles getting the bird to fly. Once it did the gunner got it. Jige was steady for the shot and waited for my cue to retrieve. He didnt bring it to me but to my son .

The guys were impressed with how much better BaWaaJige did this time out. We missed one class and we didnt have any for almost a month. For 8month I think Jige is doing great.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Yes we care but does this mean he loves your son more than you. (tongue in cheek attempt at humor)
Glad you had a great day!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

We haven't trained any upland stuff yet, but would like too. I run HRC and they have an upland test and if you go to The Grand the last series is upland. I have also toyed with the idea of running Canadian hunt test and the upper levels include upland series.

Good work BaaWaaJide. He sounds very steady for a 8 month old.


----------



## Golden Gibby (Jan 8, 2011)

Nice job, especially for a young guy. Were getting ready for our first upland test next month also.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Sounds like the little man is doing great. Good luck and keep us in the loop on he he does.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

what organization is this with?


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Iam a member of Marsh and Meadows but the test is with http://llhrc.org/.

I havent decided if I want to do both days and possibly get his title or if I just want to do the one day and hopefully pass both of those tests. 

We have training this weekend. I want to work him off leash and see how it goes. If we do good then I will decided what I am doing as far as the test goes.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

hey, I care! I think that's awesome!! Can't wait to hear how you guys did!


----------



## Sirfoulhook (Dec 2, 2011)

Man sounds great! He's gonna be a good one. Congrats. I'm jealous. My pup is only 15 weeks. Don't think he will hunt this year


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Sirfoulhook said:


> Man sounds great! He's gonna be a good one. Congrats. I'm jealous. My pup is only 15 weeks. Don't think he will hunt this year


Don't count him out of the game just yet. I bet the little guy surprises you.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Ahh Hem!! :worthless


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Yes, we care!! We love to hear stuff like this!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I will keep my fingers crossed for you both.. You know you could actually come to see us some Tuesday night there. I would love to meet you and the puppy!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I would love to meet you Michelle and Titan too. But Tuesday night is my sons TKD night. With Marsh and Meadows being an 1 1/2hrs away and I live 18miles from TKD it would be hard for my son to get home. Maybe this summer he could ride his bike.

Swapcollie....Todd was taking pictures I will ask on saturday if he got any of Jige. Maybe I will take my camera and have my sister take some pictures.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Good luck! Also be sure to take pictures for us!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sounds fun! I would love to see pictures!!!


----------

